
Look at Jobs’s application, and you’ll see a glimpse of his unique vision (2018) - respinal
https://thriveglobal.com/stories/this-1973-job-application-from-steve-jobs-is-worth-a-lot-of-money-but-the-lesson-it-teaches-is-priceless-inc-com/
======
fortran77
What's he saying? Since his kids can't write a sentence or spell either,
they're geniuses?

~~~
respinal
I think that the point is that some things that we usually use to judge other
people, aren’t necessarily good indicators of how successful they will be.
Also, (and that has happened to me) we tend to put people into boxes
(engineer, chemist, programmer, philosopher, etc). I am a chemist, for
example, and I have had the opportunity to work for some companies and
startups doing engineering (mechanical, industrial, and electrical) work. One
of the most common things that I faced during my time working as an engineer,
if you will, is the phrase, “but you are a chemist”. Meaning that some of them
thought that because I was a chemist, I shouldn’t be able to do engineering
work.

